# Building Lower Pecs



## ptwannabe (Oct 27, 2007)

Over the last 2 years the specific workouts I have been doing to build my chest are: Barbell Bench Press, Dumbell Press, Incline Press, One-Armed DB Flyes, various pushups like plyo and DB pushups (where I set the dumbells to where they are standing up and do pushups with my hands on the DB's). I've had enormous gains with those workouts, but my lower pec has never really been toned at all compared to the rest of the pec it looks like its getting nothing from the workouts I've done...
I dunno...Am I missing some workouts that hit the lower pec? 

If you could fill me in on how to hit the lower pecs that'd be great.


----------



## njc (Oct 27, 2007)

Decline presses and dips I'm guessing


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 27, 2007)

It's one muscle.  There is no "lower pec".  If you want it cut, then you need to lose bodyfat.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 28, 2007)

I think we should just close this thread now before the inevitable happens.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 28, 2007)

Search for a thread called "IM Official FAQ" and look for the questions about muscle shaping.

Thread closed indeed.


----------



## ptwannabe (Oct 28, 2007)

I should of been more specific, I have loose skin from when I was obese I guess thats what makes it look like it hasnt been worked out , I lost 70 lbs and I have very little loose skin on the lower part of my pecs but enough to piss me off, and I was looking to "build muscle" to fill this loose skin. Should I keep doing the workouts I have been doing or swap things up a bit?


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 28, 2007)

The problem of loose skin can be solved by losing even more weight (your skin will tighten up) or building muscle (fills up the space). But time is still the greatest contributor.

If you're going to build muscle there, you'll have to build muscle all over your body. You can't build muscle on one spot only.

Congrats with your weight loss BTW.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 28, 2007)

ptwannabe said:


> Over the last 2 years the specific workouts I have been doing to build my chest are: Barbell Bench Press, Dumbell Press, Incline Press, One-Armed DB Flyes, various pushups like plyo and DB pushups (where I set the dumbells to where they are standing up and do pushups with my hands on the DB's). I've had enormous gains with those workouts, but my lower pec has never really been toned at all compared to the rest of the pec it looks like its getting nothing from the workouts I've done...
> I dunno...Am I missing some workouts that hit the lower pec?
> 
> If you could fill me in on how to hit the lower pecs that'd be great.



I don't really believe in building different parts of the pec muscle, but I guess I would suggest to start doing decline presses and use that for the majority of your chest training.


----------



## ptwannabe (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.


----------

